# Finshed Q-View for X-Mas (Appitizer)  Eve A.B.T.'s some TBS!!



## rp ribking (Dec 24, 2010)

Smokin' some abt's the norm: jap sliced in half, cream cheese, lil' beef smokie, wrapped in  oink!!                                       Happy Holidays!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like there are gonna be some good eats around your place in a couple hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Hope you and yours have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 24, 2010)

Here is some TBS!!!!!!!!!! If you look from the smoker to the pine tree then you can see the TBS!!!! More to come.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 24, 2010)

mmm looking good


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 24, 2010)

So sorry if you were not here.


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 24, 2010)

RdKnB said:


> mmm looking good




Got that right!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2010)

Those look great


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking good my friend. I bet they are tasty too


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking good!! I will prolly make some tomorrow, after breakfast.

Merry Christmas.

What's all that white stuff??

j/k grew up in upstate NY


----------



## deannc (Dec 24, 2010)

Great looking ABTs!  That bacon looks like it brown up great.  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice! Can't seem to smoke anything anymore without a few ABT's to go along side. Yours look delicious!


----------

